# Struggling with a decision *poll added*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

So I have a teeny dilema here- 
Mariah kidded last week with twin bucklings- I really wanted a doe from her...

The sire to these kids is deceased (though we have his twin brother here- they are a bit different in type) I havent seen their dams udder with a 12 hour fill but she has some pretty good strengths, and the pedigree on these boys is very very nice.
So my problem is- I offered the buck kids to my wether reservations- but Im having huge second thoughts on the first one. He is just stunning.
I hinted to the people that I was having a hard time selling this boy as a wether and asked if they were interested in a different kid, so we will see what they say.
I really dont NEED another buck- but feel like I may kick myself for wethering this boy

He is linebred on Kingwood- and his dam is the littermate brother to Sunnydale Farm DAX Jumanji who is a herd sire at Lost Valley.

Paternal granddam is an AR doe 2*D who appraised at E and milked almost 5 lbs on a one day test and has also received A best udder and best of breed win. She is a daughter of MCH Fairlea Heidi who won best of breed and best udder at 10 years old.
Maternal Granddam is a *D doe who also has several Best Udder Wins.

Thoughts?

Here he is today at one week old

















I also noticed this moonspot on his bum....









Here is a link to his pedigree: http://www.proctorhill.com/thistlexsunnydalemariah.htm
Sire: http://www.proctorhill.com/thistlepage.htm
Dam:http://www.proctorhill.com/sfmariahpage.htm

Honest opinions and critiques would be very helpful ( I know I dont have pictures of the dams udder yet- I will work on those and that will be the final decision factor once I see a 12 horu fill)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Struggling with a decision*

oooo!!!   

you can send him here and i can tell you if he's worth keeping or not.... no guarantee's on returns!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Struggling with a decision*

Haha! Oh your a big help! :slapfloor:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Struggling with a decision*

lol I do my best


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Struggling with a decision*

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Struggling with a decision*

Have the potential owners put down a deposit or signed a contract of any kind? If not, simply explain that you decided to keep the boy as a replacement for his dad and help them find another wether. Sounds simple, although I know it isn't!
Handsome fellow! Good luck!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Struggling with a decision*

They put a deposit for the first wether available- and yes signed a contract- but the contract does state that we have the right to retain any kid at any time- and if a suitable replacement isnt found then we will refund the deposit- so we are within terms there

but I do feel bad about that- its a 4h girl, shes been waiting for a doeling to be born for eons too (we are having ALL bucks!!!!!)

I guess my big dilemna is wether to keep him or not

Based on pedigree and general appearance would you? :scratch:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Struggling with a decision*

yes.. yes i would..


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I added a poll for kicks-
if you pick no, could you say why?

Again looking for honest critiques/opinion :help:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.....I think you should keep him ......he is a very nice all the way around...and with his pedigree ....yea :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Um, I can't really answer the poll until seeing his dam's udder. Based on pedigree, I'd keep him. It's really hard to judge conformation when they are so young but I am super picky, so start judging probably way too early!!  It's probably the hair, but I'd like to see a little more height and width in the escutcheon area (they call it the same as a doe, right?)

I'm gonna go check out Thistle's brother. . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I really like Thistle's brother. . . hairy boy but he looks nice. . . I am a sucker for gold and white goaties though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would keep him - if you have the space. If he doesnt mature out like you want you can wether him at a later date and sell him. Do you have any other does bred to the deceased buck?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We only have one doe left to kid that was bred to him.

We had 5 does bred to him that kidded already-(Mariah included in that number) the other 4 I wouldnt have kept a buck from for one reason or another, udder, pedigree, general conformation....
Im hoping to keep a doeling from the one doe thats left to kid by him though.

Thats a thought Stacey :thumbup: 


Im still curious as to why people are saying "not" to keep him. 
wether its pedigree, conformation, or some other reason :shrug: 
But no one wants to say why I guess.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The lines are good, but It's hard to say without seeing some good pictures of the dam's udder. Thats what I go by.

But i've been wethering a lot of my kids since I think there are a lot of bucks out there already and wethers are easier to sell. he he he Actually, Stacey is going to have the first buck kid with my herd name. lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

oh yes- of course- and that will be the deciding factor for this boy too- pretty with good lines or not.

the kids are only a week old- so Im not seperating them for 12 hours just yet, I guess I was curious if he was worth a second thought or not.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

This doe is a FF right? If so I would fill her up for a couple weeks, once the kids are old enough, and see what you think of her udder then. So far I have found it very hard to judge a FF udder in the first couple weeks. Things about their udder seem to change. If it were me i'd ask Joanne what she thinks. She will give you an honest opinion on it.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd keep him. If you are within your contract parameters, it's going to be a WHOLE lot easier to sell him later - if he doesn't turn out like you hope - than to see him as a grown wether and say "what did I do" or "why didn't I....". That whole should'a would'a could'a thing. Good luck making a decision.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Shes a second freshner- she had a stillborn single her first- but was milked at Lorenes for the summer

Yep already sent Joanne an email


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

He certainly looks nice, but I'd need to see his dam, sire, dam's udder and sire's dam's udder to determine. That's just me. If you feel his dam is an excellent doe with a stunning udder and his sire was nice and his sire's dam was excellent with a stunning udder too then I don't see any reason why not to.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

You can see his sire here: http://www.proctorhill.com/thistlepage.htm
On that page is all of the information on his relatives- including his dam Fairlea Clio

His dam is here: http://www.proctorhill.com/sfmariahpage.htm
I need to get a good look at her udder and take some pictures
Also- on that page there is a link to view her dam on the Lost Valley Site.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I am sorry I would keep all of them. but with your sire gone it could not hurt. We are keeping all the babies this year because they are all out of Doc Holiday who was one of my boss's fav fainten goats


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

What I'm reading in your posts is that you really want to keep him intact. Given the solid, even impressive bloodlines here, for me it would be a pretty easy decision. There are a ton of ND bucks out there likely not as good (on paper anyway) as your boy. Remember if you wether him you can't go back. I think if the dam's udder is there I'd apologize to the buyer and go with your heart. That's why most breeders have that clause that says we have the right to retain kids even under a deposit.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would keep him, His sire is nice though he had a little bit of a steep rump. I cant find much more wrong with him. I like the dams dry picture, she is really nice. The sires dam is really nice as is his littermate sister. 
I havnt voted as of now. I would like to see a picture of the dams udder. But her dry pictures are nice. She is long and level. Both parents have tight shoulders. As for the kid himself he is wide between the hocks, he has a level topline and tight shoulders. 
The biggest question is he better then the does you have? you can only make improvements one way, and that is to breed up. If he isnt as good as your does then you arnt going to make the improvements.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well his background is definitely strong enough. Just depends on his dam's udder to me.


----------

